
Let’s Run Lisp on a Microcontroller - gattilorenz
http://dmitryfrank.com/articles/lisp_on_mcu
======
msl
See also esp-lisp [1] for a perhaps more practical Lisp on the platform.

EDIT: I created a new submission [2] for it, should someone want to discuss
it.

[1] [https://github.com/yesco/esp-lisp](https://github.com/yesco/esp-lisp)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12707111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12707111)

~~~
zild3d
thanks, this is actually what I came for, to see how can you implement real
embedded tasks in Lisp. GPIO, ADC, timers, etc

~~~
nickpsecurity
Here's a few more:

[http://users.eecs.northwestern.edu/~stamourv/](http://users.eecs.northwestern.edu/~stamourv/)

[https://nakkaya.com/2016/06/10/ferret-a-hard-real-time-
cloju...](https://nakkaya.com/2016/06/10/ferret-a-hard-real-time-clojure-for-
lisp-machines/)

[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~chuck/pubpg/luv95.pdf](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~chuck/pubpg/luv95.pdf)

[http://www.yuasa.kuis.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~yuasa/xs/](http://www.yuasa.kuis.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~yuasa/xs/)

~~~
analog31
While we're at it...

[http://www.ulisp.com/](http://www.ulisp.com/)

I confirmed that it compiles within the Arduino IDE. Porting it to another
micro shouldn't be prohibitive. The amount of Arduino specific stuff seems to
be minimal.

------
solidr53
Will this work on the esp32?

the espruino js lib is in the making for esp32

[https://github.com/espruino/Espruino/tree/ESP32](https://github.com/espruino/Espruino/tree/ESP32)

~~~
ithkuil
the JS library itself (V7) is not hardware dependent; you can just include it
in your project on esp32 and use it.

However it doesn't include bindings to your device SDK, e.g. timers, gpio etc.
We didn't port the whole Mongoose IoT FW to esp32 yet.

The Mongoose IoT FW includes other things such as a configuration system (via
serial or http), mdns discovery, full OTA, and a few fixes against the base
espressif SDK that improve network reliability, fix libc bugs, replace the
malloc allocator to reduce fragmentation etc.

------
pjmlp
Nice, but I would rather like to see an AOT Scheme compiler given that this
tiny computers are quite powerful vs the mainframes where Lisp was originally
created and they did support AOT compilation.

~~~
jevinskie
Perhaps CHICKEN?

[https://www.call-cc.org/](https://www.call-cc.org/)

~~~
dimonomid
Thanks for the link! I included it in the article, among others.

------
lisper
The SC4-HSM ([https://sc4.us/hsm](https://sc4.us/hsm)) runs TinyScheme
([http://tinyscheme.sourceforge.net/home.html](http://tinyscheme.sourceforge.net/home.html))

